# Caption the Avatar Above You



## Zoltea

Since the old thread got deleted, bringing this back.

Old players should know what to do.

Basically, make a caption for the avatar of the previous poster. 

example:
User1: -has a smiling Mew in their avatar-
User2: I just love life~

Now have fun. ^-^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Go on, how cute do I look in this hat?


----------



## hyphen

I look more intimidating wiht this, right?


----------



## Zoltea

UV radiation is inverting my colors again.


----------



## wolftamer9

he's looking smug. maybe it's the beard.


----------



## Barubu

He sees you when you're sleeping!


----------



## Mai

IS THAT ROBOT PLANT *SANTA?!!!* *Gasp!*


----------



## Green

He's climbin' in your windows, he's snatchin' your people up...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Sorry Lincoln, you can't be an unlockable player in Mario Kart. That thing doesn't even have wheels!


----------



## Silver

Seviper: You got me a present?! :o
Zangoose: Yeah, and you got me one too, it seems...but why's it so much smaller then the one i got you?
seviper: ...

@ joe mama: I love that youtube video xD


----------



## Mai

NO! MY CATCHPHRASE IS _NOT_ WAZAM, IT'S KUPO! LOOK, KU-_POW!_


----------



## MentheLapin

He sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake, he knows if you've been bad or good, 'cos he's got cameras in your house.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

No, I won't get you a Playstation 3 for christmas, and please for the love of Ra, stop whinging about it!


----------



## wolftamer9

it's That Rabbit-Digimon-Thing, the christmas special!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Cheshire Cat's got nothing on me! You hear me: NOTHING!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Another week and I can finally take off the hat...


----------



## Mai

Zangoose: White boxes with a red bow are _traditional._ Why did you give me a present with _your_ colors on it?


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Who cares if this hat glows in the dark, IT'S CHRISTMAS!


----------



## SonicNintendo

WHEE!!!!


----------



## hyphen

I have to stay REALLY still, or my Santa hat will fall off.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Along time ago, before time existed, the earth formed...and WHO DARES MAKE HAND PUPPETS IN MY PRESENTATION!?!


----------



## MentheLapin

Gah... gravity... too strong... hat... too heavy... *head falls off* Oh.


----------



## SonicNintendo

You!  Stop standing there and fix the wires!  Feedback....ears bleeding....heart....exploding....


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm gonna keep standing here like this until New Year's Day, and if you don't like that then you can go to hell!


----------



## SonicNintendo

I know it's after Christmas, but I can keep this on (technically) until the epiphany.  Screw those who dare tell me otherwise.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Hmm... Why does my shirt collar smell like bacon?


----------



## MentheLapin

Maybe they all got eaten by wild SQUIRTLES >:(


----------



## SonicNintendo

OM NOM NOM Oh...I don't know what this is but its so GOOD!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Hmm, maybe if I think HARD enough, perhaps I can make a portal to that certain platform appear right here...


----------



## MentheLapin

OHMYGOSH! It's Mouseinachineseceramicpotwithasantahatthatlookslikeanalarmmon! HIDE D:


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Must remember to get that new toothbrush on the way home tonight...


----------



## SonicNintendo

*death stare*


----------



## hyphen

IT'S PICTURE DAY~


----------



## Tomatochu

"hey, does this solar eclipse make me look fat. Haha now you're blind"


----------



## MentheLapin

ONE POTATO TWO POTATO THREE POTATO SEVEN


----------



## SonicNintendo

Hah, you're fat.  So there's more of you to....HEY GET OUT OF HERE!


----------



## Gryzalb

"This ice block puzzle is getting frustrating... I could just melt the ice using one of my Pokémon's fire-type attacks or I could get down on my hands and crawl, but nahhhh, that'd be cheating. So what's the right way through?"


----------



## Lili

Shrooms.  Don't do 'em, kids.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Dude, no need to brag, we believe you and your unusual innuendo.


----------



## Lili

I can't let my mom see this hickey I got!  *pulls shirt collar up*


----------



## ole_schooler

Look at this face.  Is this the face of a killer?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Great, now we have to travel up north and face a bunch of vocal Yorkshiremen... Yami: Who're you calling vocal? Ole: Where'd that voice come from? I wouldn't mind but I'm in the middle of a field with nobody around for miles...


----------



## Lili

LOOK AT ME I'M SO FOOKEN CUTE LOOK FFFFF


----------



## wolftamer9

what do you mean robots don't age?


----------



## ole_schooler

Look at this face?  Is this the face of the killer?  Okay, yeah, it is.


----------



## Gryzalb

You got cat fur on my suit.


----------



## MentheLapin

2, 4, 6, 8, Who do we apprecia--aw, forget it. This is stupid :(


----------



## Lili

I love you, big hunky football player! ~<3


----------



## SonicNintendo

How long does he have, doctor?


----------



## Lili

Shirt collar mustache! :D


----------



## Time Psyduck

Ooh Shiny


----------



## Lili

Silly Psyduck, you aren't allowed in the TARDIS!


----------



## Gryzalb

I heard that if you stared at the sun long enough you'd be able to see the future? Hang on, lemme try, lemme try!


----------



## Lili

If Electrode and Shroomish had a demented lovechild


----------



## wolftamer9

what? who're big guy and rusty?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Like my mask? When I blink it flashes green.


----------



## MentheLapin

I wonder what'd happen if he used Water Gun on that Cyberman?


----------



## Gryzalb

You know what they say about blue cats with sunglasses sitting coolly on top of someone else's head with purple hair and matching sunglasses...


----------



## SonicNintendo

No.  For the last time, I AM NOT A FREAKING POKEBALL!!!


----------



## MentheLapin

Hmm... my thumb smells good today.


----------



## Thorne

"I am so cool even my cat has shades."


----------



## Time Psyduck

Everything looks really red with these contacts on, even that water on the floor - hang on, I'm not wearing any contacts...


----------



## MentheLapin

Does he regenerate into a Golduck?


----------



## hyphen

Deal with it.


----------



## Time Psyduck

I wish to see a big explosion...oops.


----------



## SonicNintendo

....well this can't be right.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Help! My tongue's gone all long and skin-coloured.


----------



## dolphinfish

Psyduck has a headache.  Ignore that door, pay attention to Psyduck.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Who are all these little people?!?!


----------



## Lili

Nya nya~


----------



## dolphinfish

Oooh ... shiny


----------



## Tomatochu

Goddamnit, the frog suit sucks for land levels :(


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Pikachu: Where _did_ this tomato come from?


----------



## Lili

A good example why we should stop animal testing.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Are you my mummy?


----------



## hyphen

Been waiting by the door for 2 hours now.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I am so going to have to set myself some rules on acceptable wishes...


----------



## Lili

LET MY KAWAIINESS CONTROL YOU


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I mean, look at those big brown eyes... Why would you not want to sell us that rather dangerously fast Bugatti Veyron Super Sport?


----------



## wolftamer9

you can't spell death and destruction without cute. well, metaphorically speaking.

+tomatochu: IT'S ME! I WAS THE TOMATO ALL ALONG!
(because I had to)


----------



## Lili

~With the Cheshire cat grin~


----------



## Tomatochu

"THIS AIN'T MAH CRACK!!!!"


----------



## Lili

You say tomato, I say tomahto.  You say Pikachu, and I say Peekatchoo.


----------



## hyphen

What is this?  It looks useful.


----------



## Leaftail

Jirachi is not amused.


----------



## Lili

I just herped a derp


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Now, what do THESE readings mean?


----------



## Leaftail

Firefox > Chrome

*coughnoitisntcough*


----------



## inuzuka 007

I'm a strong shiny charizard coming to eat Justin Chatwin!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

GARR! LEMMEATHIMLEMMEATHIMLEMMEATHIMLEMMEATHIMLEMMEATHIMLEMMEATHIMLEMMEATHIMLEMMEATHIM!!!


----------



## Lili

If Naruto was kawaii...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I knew I shouldn't have let those damned pranksters at my gear...


----------



## Lili

I will eat your big toe, and you will accept it because I'm so fooking cute.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

No, you're not on drugs, you've jus entered the mind of a 4-year-old girl... Please leave!


----------



## Lili

It has three pupils.  Something is wrong here.


----------



## PK

And then I was like, "Oatmeal? Are you _cuh-razy?_"


----------



## Lili

Eating hourglasses carefully balanced on a horse's buttocks?  Something is wrong here.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm here on a secret mission to make everything pink, by order by our lord: The Pinky Pony!


----------



## wolftamer9

All of us at Team One Piece object to this picture!


----------



## Lili

Catmeleon is stealthy.


----------



## Mai

You don't have any fudge?!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Shiny Ponyta used extrasensory


----------



## Lili

... and it tasted like chicken :)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

See ya, _bitches_.


----------



## Spatz

I've got a Bellsprout to eat, where bellsprout!!!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lili

Big Macintosh?  I think it should be Carrot Top!  Get it?  It's cuz he's red and has orange... hair... yeah


----------



## Spatz

Im sorry, I couldn't hear y over the sound f how awesome I am...


----------



## Mai

Eeyup... I'm really awesome, aren't I.


----------



## Lili

I'm so freaking PURPLE!


----------



## Spatz

Did you see that, DID YOU SEE THAT!! IT WAS AWESOME!!!
IT WAS SO-HEY YOU DIDN"T EVEN SEE, DAMNIT!


----------



## funtubs

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmm ice cream....


----------



## Rainbow Dash

ahhh I'm soo blueee.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

This is our new student, and she is what happens when you take furry cosplay too far...


----------



## hyphen

This is my plushie. LOOK AWAY BEFORE SHE HYPNOTIZES YOU!


----------



## Lili

Confound these restraits, they drive me to run!


----------



## hyphen

Salute me....like this!


----------



## Lili

She symbolizes gay pride with her mane.  :)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I can't believe you wore the same thing as me...


----------



## wolftamer9

that's right, that thing killed thousands of people.


----------



## Lili

I got your nose, I got your no- OH GAWD IT DISAPPEARED WHERE THE FURCK IS YOUR NOSE


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Okay fellow pony-followers, this week's meeting, to move on in our plan for world domination...


----------



## Kali the Flygon

All shall bow down to the power of the big puppy eyes!


----------



## Lili

I can MOVE :O


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Well, when you can't have Spyro, I guess the next best thing'll do...


----------



## ignore_this_acct

See? I'm so cute that my nine tails are bigger than the rest of my body!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Because, now, I'm gonna stab you in the eye, and eat your brains!


----------



## Hogia

...because being cute gets you anywhere!


----------



## Lili

OBJECTION!  You're too cute to have done anything illegal!


----------



## Glace

Spike: Hwahahdakh

Rarity: ... Seriously?


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare

Imma Blizzard you, foo'


----------



## Lili

I'm your knight in shining armor... Okay, I know it's usually a man, but whatever.


----------



## wolftamer9

something's taken over... unreal air?


----------



## Sypl

April Fools!


----------



## Lili

lawlz i live thar


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

He seems to be plotting something...


----------



## Mai

Oh no, that color is so ugly! I used jade green instead of emerald!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I made a boom-boom. :3


----------



## Glace

Dress-up?


----------



## Zero Moment

Would you like some ice cream?


----------



## Lili

*computer explodes*


----------



## Phantom

I HAZ TEH SHINY NOMS!


----------



## Spatz

I'm angry, STFU, stupid-ass n00b...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I thought they banned fox hunting...


----------



## Legos

Laser eyes of adorableness, at the ready.


----------



## Wargle

Elffuun! ((what that's what it _says))_


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Happy Warglemas!


----------



## Legos

Scary pink pony of doom...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Look at mah cufe fashe!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I've been imported to **** with your heads!


----------



## Mai

That's one weird vulpix...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Red Maki Maki, yellow Maki Maki, green Maki Maki...


----------



## Thorne

It's like the rabbit from Monthy Python and the Search for the Holy Grail.

Except it's a demonic canine slaughter machine.


----------



## wolftamer9

Depp was less of a joke in those days...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Illusion


----------



## mewtini

I just need one measley touch of green paint right there, and my brush is too small to fit in there! Oh well, this is fun...


----------



## SonicNintendo

Horsefly? I AIN'T NO FREAKING HORSEFLY! I'm a unicornfly, and I have come to eat.  your.  soul.


----------



## mewtini

Hmm...I'm not sure whether I should use this Pokemon, or this one...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I am demonic unicorn who will it your BRAINZ.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm a weird horsey thing being shot out of a cannon with the soul of purpose of me being able to come! And! Get! You!


----------



## MentheLapin

D-d-don't you wub me? :c


----------



## Mendatt

Talk to the hand!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Where do you want me to put this invisible package ma'am?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

WEAVILE used NASTY PLOT!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Why yes I'm on fire. For no apparent reason.


----------



## Mai

I'm being so ironic right now, no one can ever understand all the levels of irony going on right now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And it's mine. ALL MINE! Bweheheheheheee!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

"No, it's not a wig, it's my natural hair. Oh, you like it? Thanks. I condition it with peach perfection FIRE!"


----------



## Time Psyduck

"What is the horrible place?"
"Reality"
"Get me out of here!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"Um... Doctor... you are aware that a yellow ducklike creature has stolen the TARDIS, right?"


----------



## Mai

I love letting my hair flow in the breeze~ 

Especially when I'm on fire~


----------



## Mendatt

50% chance of flinch every turn? Can't beat it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

AURA SPHERE!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Blasting off, at the speed of rainbow!


----------



## Aethelstan

Heh... Hm what? Oh I just thought of a pretty funny joke. Heh.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Do I really have to spell it out for you?


----------



## Catch-22

Grimsley plays to win.

[EDIT]Beaten. Windsborough!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I've got Everyone's Grudge in my knife.


----------



## Time Psyduck

...and there was a massive fire that was being blown about by the wind. It was really cool, until we found out a couple of hundred people died in it. Then it kind of sucked.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I don't believe in copyrights, that's why my TARDIS is completely identical to the Doctor's, but somehow not his at all.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Face the red wind, and all your questions shall be answered.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Headache! Powered! TARDIS! Enough said...


----------



## Time Psyduck

"Now, for one million pounds, the question is: which is my real tail?"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Maybe if I stand like this long enough I can convince everyone that I'm really Kabuto from Naruto...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I wonder how long I can keep my vastly disproportional head up in the air.


----------



## Time Psyduck

"And always remember to twist about during re-entry."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Maybe if I stand like this long enough I can convince everyone that I'm really Uryu from Bleach...


----------



## Time Psyduck

Do not harm the fox thing, for it's tails can grow and attack you on their own.


----------



## Sypl

My glasses are shiny.


----------



## Mendatt

Did you have to invite this guy over?...


----------



## Time Psyduck

"As you can see, the wigster 5000 comes with a handle, making it easier to carry."


----------



## mewtini

I am psychic, and can see. your. future~


----------



## Time Psyduck

Under blue light, it's just a cat, but under red light...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I've jus noticed that that blue cat's form under red light is...


----------



## Time Psyduck

... it's a small red fox with many tails.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

If one more person comments on my glasses...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

"What do they call you again... Cubey?"

"No, no, I'm KYUUBI. It's JAPANESE, get it right."


----------



## Time Psyduck

"And occasionally some dog-like creature wearing glasses is born from the flames."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

SHING! My glasses shine like some badass sword, fear me.


----------



## Sypl

These glasses are just for looks.


----------



## Time Psyduck

"Come on guys, get up and dance!"


----------



## Hyozanryu

That's right. I figured out your highly overcomplicated plan in under 5 seconds.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Meh, you are beneath me, just throw it all away.


----------



## Time Psyduck

"Could you guys help me? I can't figure out how my arms are supposed to work."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Gentlemen, I present to you the object that will make the flashlight obsolete.


----------



## Time Psyduck

"I wanted the blue flames. Red ones are boring."


----------



## Hyozanryu

'My glasses also double as computer screens'


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Um, yeah... I mean, gosh, I don't know what happened to Lady Gaga, but somehow she accidentally got into the cat gene splicer...


----------



## Lili

Doesn't the red bring out my eyes?


----------



## Spatz

Bitches don't know about mah hat...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Cue the kinetic typography


----------



## Time Psyduck

"Hehehe...you are so dead."


----------



## Mai

My glasses see into the future. You are going to die in a month and two days.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

This will make good FaceBook pic.


----------



## Time Psyduck

My army of ghosts shall rule the world! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Imma chargin mah lazer vision!!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

WE ARE SHUPPET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkAura

I am speeding into a pokemon world surrounded by rainbows and flowers. XP


----------



## Time Psyduck

"I hate the time vortex. It always swishes me up. It's really very distracting."


----------



## Wobbles

"Oh my god, I've gone blind!"


----------



## Eclipse

"Why yes, I do have two moustaches."


----------



## Time Psyduck

"OK, so we posed in this split-screen. Now what?"


----------



## wolftamer9

"I push my nose in, and my glasses activate the flash feature. I'ts useful for nothing."


----------



## DarkAura

i'm a retarded chameleon, who dissolves into nothing...although nuthin special. XP


----------



## Time Psyduck

"Wait a minute, this isn't the future..."


----------



## Hogia

Hey look, I can see in the dark now.


----------



## Mai

Why are you wearing human clothes, Lugia?


----------



## Lili

"Muffins!"


----------



## Time Psyduck

For gods' sake, why won't my eyes stay behind the holes.


----------



## Lili

Why do I have girly eyebrows?


----------



## wolftamer9

Derp- I mean WOOOOOHHHH I'M A GHOOOOST


----------



## Time Psyduck

If you look carefully, you can see that the mouth can't belong to this creature, as it's too big.


----------



## zeKieranator

In the process of developing laser vision. So far, doing great.


----------



## Mad MOAI

My tails are _pretty._ This is why rock candy is _awesome._


----------



## Wobbles

Uh...
I can explain.


----------



## wolftamer9

Now if you will excuse me sir, I will now go a-WAAAABBUFFET


----------



## Wobbles

If you'll excuse me, I do believe that I'm being recalled to my pokeball.


----------



## Mai

What? No, there is most certainly not a blob hiding behind my back. Trust me; I have a monocle!


----------



## Lili

Wingboner at the sight of muffins?  Yup, that's Derpy Hooves all right.


----------



## mewtini

My hat is able to see ANYTHING! Now, PARTY!!!


----------



## Mai

I hate how I always tilt my head up in pictures...


----------



## Zero Moment

(Smile and nod, smile and nod...)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do not break this seal! If you do, you will unleash upon the world, the mighty, the horrible, the bizarre MOOING MONSTER!!! *Dramatic music*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Call today and adopt a JPG-compressed nine-tailed fox that usually destroys cities!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I wanted to cosplay as a neko, but...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Crazy German Scientist: "Ya, so you just take the cutification ray and makings of zaps! Even big monster make smallings!"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Aww, it's so adorab–_ oh god it's in my head ge_t it out!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I'm so busy being the original one, I forgot to provide a good picture of myself...


----------



## Mad MOAI

See? Even if I _am_ a bundle of hatred, I _can_ be adorable and fluffy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And this, my friend, is how you grope the breast.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did someone call me?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Did you just call me vulpix?  ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Mad MOAI

Shuppet army, go ahead and march. ...You can do that by yourself right?


----------



## Lili

INVISIBLE SANDVICH


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Now we shall proceed to inject the praying mantis DNA into your body...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And that's how you use Ctrl + Click in MS Paint.


----------



## Zero Moment

Look over there. No, over /there/.
NO, Not There! OVER THERE!!


----------



## Mad MOAI

Swirly. I wonder if I could use this as a shield?


----------



## Wobbles

"And this is what I'll do to you if you *EVER* tell anyone what we did."


----------



## DarkAura

no, i'm no wobbafet. I'm have a monacle and i intend to use it on the blob behind me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Celebi appears to have gotten caught in the teleportation field.


----------



## Lili

You like my sexy pose?  I like my sexy pose.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I will control the minds of all the people on that TV screen. Right there. Hehehe.


----------



## DarkAura

My head is 180 degrees....I SNAPPED MY NECK!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Who pissed off Celebi? Great, now it's going to use the powers of Darkness on our asses.


----------



## Zero Moment

Look at me. I'm so smug.


----------



## Sypl

I"M A ROCK


----------



## Wobbles

Do you like my flower? I picked it just to blow up your castle.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Englishman stereotype!!!


----------



## Wobbles

^Adorable death stereotype!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mmm, yes, quite. I am Sir Wobblington the II, part of the most Prestigious and Majestic Royal Family of the British Isles.


----------



## Lili

Why would a fakemon need glasses?


----------



## DarkAura

Alright, I'm pissed off. Who put this fucking helmet on my pony head?


----------



## Mad MOAI

...Since when is this forest completely _black?_


----------



## Lili

AND THIS CHILDREN IS HOW YOU FONDLE BALLS


----------



## Zero Moment

Unamused pony is unamused.


----------



## DarkAura

How the fuck did I become a stone?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

ah no stop stretching meeeee


----------



## DarkAura

('uh, that's not Celebi streching,lol)

Whoa...I'm a tiger on Crack...psycadelic, man.


----------



## Lili

Evil Celebi demands more blackness!


----------



## DarkAura

i'm pissed,so i'm gonna attack you in two seconds if you dont take this fucking helmet off.


----------



## Lili

It's just all limp, like a doll... And those eyes... D:


----------



## DarkAura

Hmm? it seems there is but a flashing bowl ontop of my head. i'm totally unamused.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Muhehehheee! My Pokémon JPG Compressor is WORKING! Soon, I will have all avatars under my grainy and poor image quality grasp!


----------



## DarkAura

I am a faekmon w/ hair


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I am a Celebi who's beaming up like in Star Trek.


----------



## Lili

I am a ginger dog.  With antennae.


----------



## DarkAura

A pony with helmet......I've seen better....


----------



## Lili

A Celebi that is all bad-quality-ish.  I've seen WAAAAY better.


----------



## Wobbles

NO FAIRIES?!?!?!?


----------



## Lili

I do say, good sir...


----------



## DarkAura

I'm just a pony...nothing to see here...just a pony....with a helmet...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm groping something that's off-screen.


----------



## zeKieranator

Oh no! My entire lower body has been cut off by these image constraints!


----------



## Lili

My tails are gay-pride, but my body is drab and dull.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You should call me Pinkie Pout instead of Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Zero Moment

THIS IS INCREDIBILY SILLY


----------



## Lili

The emblem of wind or some other element.


----------



## DarkAura

This is a pony..M'kay? And this is a helmet. M'kay. And this is a Pony with a helmet...M'kay?  (South park reference)


----------



## Lili

Take my hand, invisible person!


----------



## DarkAura

Ok, ao I'm staring at...Wait...Who the hell am I staring at?


----------



## Zero Moment

Flying without looking where you're going.
Not dangerous at all.


----------



## DarkAura

There are 3 stones...one wind...and two desrtoyed...i'm wind....or whatever, I don't know, I'm just a fucking stone!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Rawr I am a scary dragon.


----------



## DarkAura

Wait...do I have Anntennas or Horns?


----------



## DarkHydra

Wait...I weigh HOW MUCH?!


----------



## Lili

grrr i'm adorable


----------



## DarkAura

I'm cute...But I can kll you if you piss me off anymore.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Rawr I like to grope women.


----------



## Lili

Ooh, what's over there?


----------



## DarkAura

I'm a pony.........end...


----------



## Lili

UP THE BUTT CHARIZARD


----------



## DarkAura

Why are my hand...paws...stub things attached to this? I can easily get out ya know!


----------



## Zero Moment

RAWR


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Insert Obligatory Homestuck Reference Here.


----------



## Lili

Someone needs to brush their hair...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Rarity, I'm sorry, but a Christmas helmet is NOT a fashion statement.


----------



## Zero Moment

heywhatsoverthere


----------



## DarkAura

The Stone....of Suckage


----------



## Lili

Well, that's one way of making yourself look cooler.  Ride on the back of an angry dragon.


----------



## DarkAura

Neigh.I'm a Pony..with pretty lights.


----------



## Lili

You know, after seeing a Charizard so many times, they do start to look pretty badass.


----------



## Zero Moment

Unamused pony is unamused.


----------



## DarkAura

you just got stoned....


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The solution to Ash's constipation? Riding a Charizard, of course.


----------



## DarkAura

Fuck...I cracked my neck...but I'm happy....somehow...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'M GIVING IT ALL SHE'S GOT CAPTAIN BUT THIS CHARIZARD JUST CAN'T TAKE ANYMORE


----------



## DarkAura

This pony's not as young as she used to be..now i'm old and under execution


----------



## DarkHydra

Charizard...Is that a tax bill?


----------



## Lili

Look at my brilliant shading, LOOK AT IT


----------



## DarkHydra

Well, when you're drunk, you think the death penalty is all fun and games, but....


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Could you take a look at my teeth? I think you look like a dentist.


----------



## Wobbles

"I'm sorry, but I believe that in two months, the tumor will separate and call itself  a new name."


----------



## DarkAura

I'm not a wobbufet. I'm his twin brother, Sir Wobbles III. Why else would I where this monucle? For the ladies? Maybe.


----------



## Lili

I guess he did end up being the very best like no one ever was...


----------



## DarkAura

Even though I signed up for execution...I could have just hung myself instead of spending $9,001...


----------



## SentientHat

Ash likes to stare at Charizard necks in his spare time.


----------



## DarkHydra

A Hat....But what is under the hat?!


----------



## Lili

He needs some serious dental work...


----------



## wolftamer9

Neopets + Barbie + Invader ZIM = ...?


----------



## Lili

~Karma karma karma karma karma catmeleon~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I would be offended by this Experience Share if I didn't look  so cute in it.


----------



## Lili

I skinned this lion myself with my bare hands


----------



## Mendatt

We are not amused.


----------



## Lili

Negative space behind me D:


----------



## Zero Moment

Mind control powers: GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkAura

Thar! thats the lamp- oh, fuck, it's just a stone. We'll never find the lsmp. ,O_O,


----------



## Lili

"You have three second to jump off of my back, human!"


----------



## wolftamer9

"I wanna learn to blow s**t up... with my mind!"


----------



## Zero Moment

My face... Its too big for my head!


----------



## Mai

This is likely the most tasteless lollipop you will ever see.


----------



## DarkAura

" I believe I can fly!"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Is that a charizard you're riding or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...What.


----------



## DarkAura

I gots me long hair.....and a broken neck


----------



## Mendatt

I has menacing paws~


----------



## Skyman

Did you just say something about me?


----------



## DarkAura

Just a Pokemon here.....Just a gardevoir....strolling by....is all...


----------



## Lili

~And I'm feeling so fly, like a G6 CHARIZARD


----------



## Skyman

Resistance is futile. Your mind will be assimilated by the machine.


----------



## DarkHydra

Have you seen my legs?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And I'm hungry like the wolf.


----------



## wolftamer9

Pyromania can be dangerous to those who have it...


----------



## Wobbles

Am I dangerously adorable or WHAT?!


----------



## Skyman

My good sir, I drink tea and scoff at your insignificance while bouncing attacks right back at you.


----------



## DarkAura

nono, don't take a picture of this side, take a pic of my GOOD side, what are you a freaking gardevoir, or err...meh, just take my good side


----------



## DarkHydra

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## DarkAura

I'm cute, but i need a dentist


----------



## Skyman

"Bitch, please. You're lucky that I'm letting you ride on my back right now."


----------



## DarkAura

hello, i just turned my head.


----------



## Wobbles

So, how's the weather down there?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I do say, good sir, I am quite offended by your notion that my monocle is unnecessary.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

She's been dead since we planted that flower in her brain...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

My God, he's got Confusalitious! That's when somebody's SO WTF that their eyebrows hop straight off of their head!


----------



## Wobbles

Arylett the red-nosed...
Wait, what is she again?


----------



## DarkAura

I may look smart, but my IQ is 210. This monucle completes it


----------



## DarkHydra

Charizard: "Heads, shoulders..."
Ash: Please no...


----------



## Skyman

"Rawr fear my sharp teeth!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You know you want me.


----------



## DarkAura

I'm afraid the tumor in your head is flower shaped...you'll be dead within an hour


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hey baby, you like my Charizard?


----------



## Wobbles

Furry level: 80%


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

British level: 150%


----------



## Skyman

Aid: Err, Bill, did you put a person and something that vaguely resembles a pig in the transfer machine?
Bill: *Poker Face* Err,um. Err. Oh look, a shiny Pokemon!


----------



## Mai

"Hey, Rebecca! Let me kneel down so I can talk to you..."

((Or to those who _aren't_ reading Sanctic:))

"Is that you, Gallade?"

*TWO SECONDS LATER*

"WHY DID YOU BREAK UP WITH ME?!"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

NO, I DON'T HAVE AN INSIDE VOICE, WHY?

AND WHAT'S ALL THIS ABOUT COFFEE? NEVER HAD IT


----------



## Skyman

I'm staring into your soul. You can't hide anything from me.


----------



## Zero Moment

What?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

...

what?

I am a fucking talisman, I don't do anything besides just being here!


----------



## DarkAura

Oh my god, its an elekid. We can rape- err, i mean train it!into a...electabuzz...


----------



## Lili

_~Get offa my back, and into my brain~_


----------



## DarkAura

I never thoght i'd see the day...Chrismas lights going into fashion for execution


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Screw the rules I can fly!


----------



## PhaRaoH

"Look at me! I'm cute!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

"I'm an egg!"


----------



## Wobbles

why yes, I do have six pupils!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Englishmen aren't all like Londoners?


----------



## Skyman

Look into my eyes. They are very good-looking. And hypnotic.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh come on, you know you want to look under my dress.


----------



## DarkAura

"Look over there! A man eatting dog making love to a human cat hybrid"


----------



## Lili

Well somebody needs a ~man~i~cuuuure~!


----------



## DarkAura

*Warning, the following shown is known to give insomnia, seizures, explosive diaharria, and something known as Testrocioacious. For ponies, you fall on the floor with confusion and you twitch. You are having a seizure.*


----------



## Wobbles

I see the stars...
But where's the black hole?


----------



## DarkHydra

Why am I wearing a cardigan? Because I'm english don't you know.


----------



## wolftamer9

"Ahh! I've been staring so long my eyes are really bloodshot! The pain!"


----------



## DarkHydra

My grin defies the laws of physics! Hell yeah!


----------



## Skyman

You better not move an inch out of my gaze if you value your life.


----------



## Lili

Wherever you stand it looks like she's staring at you :o


----------



## DarkHydra

Porygon...IT BURNS!
_
Or, if you don't know about the banned episodes:_

Not...Eyedrops...Iodine...


----------



## Lili

LET'S MAKE THIS BITCH LOOK BADASS

BITCHES LOVE LOOKING BADASS


----------



## DarkHydra

TOO MUCH CAFFEINE!!!


----------



## Lili

I don't think Absol is amused by the pun you made.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Glass!

(or banana)


----------



## DarkHydra

Breaking News: A pony has fallen off a ladder, trying to fill people's gutters with undiluted awesome. Doctors say the patient is a little hoarse.
EDIT: Ninja'd!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

"People keep calling me the 'Disaster Pokémon' for some reason..." *Volcano erupts* *To someone off camera* "You said this was jus a mountain!!!"


----------



## DarkAura

Ninja on fire. Hell yeahz!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Must... Keep... Running... Don't... Know... Where... I'm... Running... Like... But... Must... Keep... Running... Nonetheless...


----------



## DarkAura

Head on fire...whoopie!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

What's that over there? Must run over and have a look!


----------



## DarkAura

BBBBBBBUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

RUUUUUUUUUUUNNNINNNGGG!


----------



## Glace

Like my antennae? :3


----------



## DarkAura

Glaceon:I cool things down using ice!

Stunfisk:andi kill you, and cut you in half!!!

Glaceon:O.O


----------



## Lili

RIGHT LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT LEFT


----------



## DarkAura

I...f-f-fall....d-d-down..


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hup, hup, hup, hup! One, two, three, four! Come on, step it up, soldier!


----------



## DarkAura

OOOOOHHH!!! LOOK OVA THERE!


----------



## Skyman

GOTTA RUN TO DELIVER THIS PACKAGE TO THE PROFESSOR!


----------



## Thorne

"Stop looking at me like that."

"I am a man."

((Pfft like you expected anything else from me))


----------



## DarkAura

eyepatch dude


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So much running, you think she would've lost 40 pounds by now.


----------



## DarkAura

keep going...dont look back at the poodle...dont...DONT...damn...i looked over there


----------



## Wobbles

You don't like my glasses?
Well balls to you!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You dislike my monocle, good sir? Then I must politely disparage you, and kindly insist that you attain several male body organs, and stick them to yourself.


----------



## DarkAura

oh cool! i gotta turn my head to that poodle with the huge testicles!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

"I gotta get out of this strange turn towards male genitalia!"


----------



## Black Yoshi

Even my _tail _has a suit, hat, and monocle. CLASSY.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

This is what would happen if there were nerds on Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Black Yoshi

Children, this is what happens when you play with knives! *BLEEEEEEED*


----------



## Skyman

Now, I know you don't wanna piss me off when I got this ball of _dooooom_ in my hand, right?


----------



## DarkAura

"How dare you accuse me of staring at you! I'm just giving you a look to signify I'M A DUDE!"


----------



## wolftamer9

Edit: Ninja'd!
new caption:
luckily the guy I'm running from is a loop too!


----------



## darklight2222

*humming "Jaws" theme* Duh-dun. Duh-dun. Duh-dun-duh-dun-duh-dun-duh-dun-duh-SURPRISECAT!


----------



## Skyman

The Piplup evolutionary line: now available in doll form!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Do you regard me sexily?


----------



## Wobbles

"OMG it's Bakura!"


----------



## Lili

PIP PIP CHEERIO


----------



## Wobbles

All the other ponies were wrong! I really *am* the center of the universe!


----------



## Lili

ELLO GOVNA


----------



## Eloi

Must...not...let...CMFIS....take...me over...


----------



## DarkHydra

Hmm...I swear my pokeball was here a minute ago...


----------



## Lili

I look down upon all of you... especially you, punny caption!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Scout from slightly offscreen: BONK!


----------



## DarkAura

sneaking...sneaking in the shadows....


----------



## Lili

_~Ya put one foot in front of the other
And soon you'll be walkin' out the dooooor~_


----------



## DarkAura

seizures give ponies a disiese called seizures.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

_"I just wanna run..."_


----------



## Skyman

"Seriously? Did you really just say that, man?"


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Am I staring at you, or looking sideways? _The world may never know._


----------



## Lili

Sexually confused Gallade is confused.


----------



## Skyman

So many stars...pretty, pretty stars...


----------



## DarkAura

How the fuck did i go from sideways to looking at you?


----------



## Zero Moment

AHM RUNNIN IN PLACE
LOOKIT MEH


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

NEW M&M FLAVOUR: SKAIA


----------



## Wobbles

"I have a question! Am I sitting and leaning back, or am I laying down and leaning up?"


----------



## Mendatt

"Elementary, my dear Wynautson."


----------



## Lili

So full of childlike wonder... it's beautiful ;-;


----------



## DarkHydra

Owwwww


----------



## Mendatt

You took my boat!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You look... tasty...


----------



## SquishierCobra

Eh? What happened? Who am I? Where am I?


----------



## Zero Moment

*CRASH*


----------



## Lili

That looks like it would be an epic-looking earring or necklace.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Look on the bright side, this wasn't you after a certain other user very nearly infected your brain with My Little Pony the other night...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Somebody's been eating too many spicy foods of evil darkness.


----------



## Zero Moment

I am a weasel thing with horns, glasses, and hair.

Your statement is invalid.


----------



## DarkAura

Swirly Rocky Thingy


----------



## Zero Moment

GOIN ON MAH JOURNEY


----------



## DarkAura

Swirly Rocky Thingy Times Two


----------



## Lili

I'M ON A ROAD TO NOWHERE


----------



## DarkAura

HERP....D-DERP....SEIZURES!!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The treadmill is invisible.

(IT IS NOT A WEASEL. IT IS NOT A PIG. IT IS A CANINELIKE CREATURE, A DOG WITH ANTENNAE.

By the way, I'm not really angry or irritated. I'm saying this in a mock-yelling tone. In case you might've misinterpreted my tone or something.)


----------



## DarkHydra

Proof that you should always look where you are going whilst flying: IM ON FIYAH!


----------



## DarkAura

Absol is Evil....end of story.


----------



## Aletheia

♫We're running to the edge of the world...♫

(I couldn't resist)


----------



## DarkAura

What the fuck do you want?


----------



## Mendatt

Keep on swimmin, keep on swimmin, just keep on swimmin, swimmin...


----------



## Zero Moment

:D hi!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

This is a very complicated cookie...


----------



## Zero Moment

I am possibly wearing a crown.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm sure this is the frisbee that antennaed weas- I mean dog thing plays with.


----------



## Mendatt

Yes. I am a dog thing that has glasses. What is it you find wrong with that fact?


----------



## Zero Moment

BOW DOWN TO ME

I IS KAWAII


----------



## Mendatt

THE STONE DISCS WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Filling the gap left by YAC since he changed his Avatar from the Chibi Kyuubi! (I'm a guy, alright!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

He's been eating too much spicy food.


----------



## Zero Moment

My eyes have no whites.
I am an alien.


----------



## Cydnix

I FOUND THE GUILD SEAL!... Wait... Nope.


----------



## Zero Moment

GTFO MY FRONT LAWN YA WIPPERSNAPPErs... 
ya... 
snapper... whippers... 
*snore*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I wonder what would happen if I removed this seal?


----------



## Mendatt

NINJA SLIME GHOST!


----------



## Zero Moment

*Glomp*


----------



## Gemoth_<3

What ever you say it is, this thing is not a coin.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Behold, the indecipherable avatar.


----------



## Mai

Isn't the sunset beautiful?

... Oh, it's going on behind me too? _Even prettier than it is in front of me?_


----------



## Zero Moment

I AM CUVIER!
FEAR MY FINLESS FACE!

waitthatiscuvierright?icantremember*goestoBtSDLb*


----------



## Mai

(Yeah, it is. I don't know why so many people have avatars of him, but I figured I might as well jump of the bandwagon.)

Water. Earth. Fire. Air. 

Long ago, four nations lived together in harmony...


----------



## Zero Moment

Wwhat the fuck.
Just because I'm a llowwlly seadwweallller doesn't mean you can llook at me llike that.
No, fuck YOU!
*Activvates Rage Mode*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Looks like somebody's been raiding Middle Earth again... *Glares towards Samantha*


----------



## Zero Moment

AHHHHHHGGGGHHHH
MY FACE IS ON FIRE


----------



## Mai

This is the most expensive yo-yo you will ever see.


----------



## Zero Moment

>Be the Seadweller
No, the OTHER seadweller!


----------



## Wobbles

Hey guys! No matter what way you look at it, _it doesn't change the look_...


----------



## Zero Moment

My tail is a gentleman


----------



## DarkHydra

When Cookies Attack...


----------



## Zero Moment

He looks tasty.


----------



## Coroxn

Golden frisbies. They're really heavy and you can't play with them.


----------



## Zero Moment

I am in time-out π_π


----------



## wolftamer9

Golden frisbies. Yes, you CAN play with them, as long as they hit someone's head.


----------



## SquishierCobra

WHADDUP, BIZNATCH?!


----------



## Zero Moment

o noes, i r ded


----------



## Coroxn

Oooh....a button!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

FML... seriously


----------



## Coroxn

A girl with a baddass cape staring at a lake.


----------



## Zero Moment

sigh


----------



## Starship Trooper

Now that is a fancy shield.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoa man, so this is what happens when you take that Indian herb...


----------



## Zero Moment

Do you liek my new glasses?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Do you like my abstract swirly cloud patterns?


----------



## Coroxn

I look calm and all, but I'm *on fire*. Help!!!


----------



## Black Yoshi

I hereby claim this corner in the name of the letter "L."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

His power levels are going up to the point of some overquoted clichéd meme.


----------



## Mai

Isn't that wall painting behind me great? It really looks like fire! Or a flower. It's abstact art, okay?


----------



## Zero Moment

BLLUH BLLUH I'M ANGRY


----------



## Coroxn

Dizzy...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm in my emo corner... go away.


----------



## Coroxn

(I'm being wrongly imprisoned! Why does no one get that!? I'm going back to my corner!)

Darn, my feathers and hair are caught up in my horns again! Argh!


----------



## Ever

*snore*


----------



## Zero Moment

i am a baby absol :3 *giggle*


----------



## Starship Trooper

Man, all the other archaeologists are gonna be -so- jealous when I show them what I dug up!


----------



## hyphen

Logo!


----------



## Zero Moment

:D
im sitting on a jirachis head
:D


----------



## Light

I wonder what pokemon _this_ evolves...

(legendaryseeker, what is it anyway?)


----------



## Starship Trooper

Yeah, I know I'm cool.


----------



## Zero Moment

THE INSIGNIA OF THE BIRD ARMADA

(Put your mouse over my Avatar. It shall explain all)


----------



## Coroxn

"I knew I should have wished to be a Pinata instead!"

(Wrong avatar.)

Such an expensive, overrated gong...


----------



## Light

Anyone dying to know the next letter... step forward!


----------



## Zero Moment

Agh, my legs hurt >:\


----------



## hyphen

This is my favourite coin,guys. :D


----------



## Coroxn

My pet candle. Not as fun as I thought it would be.


----------



## Ever

Would you mind if I went to sleep? Oh, you don't want me to? Okay, wake me up in, say, half an hour.


----------



## Starship Trooper

No, she's not ready to compete in the League yet. Just look at her!


----------



## Ever

I am offended! Anywaysies:
No no no! We wanted our flag to be _rectangular_!


----------



## Mai

I see a volcano erupting and killing you in the near future.


----------



## Zero Moment

WWHAT THE MOTHERFUCK HAPPENED TO MY FACE FINS?!?!?!


----------



## Ever

Guys, which badge is this? And what reigon is it for?


----------



## Starship Trooper

Of course Absol is an evil Pokemon! Just look at it, and you will see its darkness for yourse-d'awwww, nevermind.


----------



## Zero Moment

Our symbol is half bird and half fish!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

AIR NATION FOR LIFE, BITCHEZ.


----------



## Ever

I seem to be half-Gallade...when did that happen?


----------



## Zero Moment

0.olll


----------



## Ever

Do you think this shield will protect me from that scary bug over there?


----------



## Zero Moment

Do you like my new hairstyle?

EDIT: WHOO 1800 POST


----------



## Ever

Stop spinning that thing. You're making me dizzy. _Very_ dizzy.


----------



## Zero Moment

I am not a baby.
Can you tell?


----------



## Ever

Stop ringing that goddamn gong!


----------



## Zero Moment

Unamused Absol is unamused


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Captain America meets Sid Meier's Civilization II.


----------



## Zero Moment

Totally normal Gallade.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ever

Absol's name is Sheila Moon, also known as She Moo.

Where's the other cymbal?


----------



## Zero Moment

MOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ever

Whi wants to play Frisbee?


----------



## Zero Moment

Do you like my Absol costume?


----------



## Ever

This late makes my food taste bad...


----------



## hyphen

Awww, she's so cute, how can she predict disasters?


----------



## Coroxn

Is this a coin or a codpiece? (Dammit, ninja'd AGAIN!)
My. Head. Is. On. Fire. Why is no-one helping me?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Sleep is tiring, isn't it?


----------



## Ever

I'm a Gallade, but...something's wrong with my head.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

This screen needs cleaning. ;;Pawsqueak squeak;;


----------



## Mai

The flower in my hair is not a flower, just so you know~

It's a part of my body.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

My glasses are weird, but I'm so angry I dOn'T MoThErFuCkInG CaRe.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Kneels*
I will protect you, my leige.


----------



## Coroxn

Blades? Screw blades! I'll use my freakish ears! A-fricking-gain.

The curious tale of Benjamin the Button.


----------



## Starship Trooper

Yes, that's blood that letter "L" is written in. No, you don't want to know where the blood came from. Now let me angst in peace.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Thank you for choosing Navajo Airlines.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

"And if that don't work, use more gun."


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

What a Catch Gallade


----------



## DarkHydra

You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!


----------



## Zero Moment

This is what Seahorsedad /really/ looks like.


----------



## Ever

Now, is that _really_ a coin?


----------



## Wobbles

Seeing how adorable it is, you wouldn't think that it's a dark type.


----------



## Zero Moment

My tail is my sidekick


----------



## Ever

This stupid coin-sheild-Frisbee-plate-button-thingy is stalking me! Soooong! Heeeeeelp!

EDIt: 100th post!


----------



## Zero Moment

You wouldn't know it, but that's the face of a MURDERER!


----------



## Ever

You wouldn't know it, but there's a serial-killer behind that disk.


----------



## Coroxn

Unfortunately, I've been trained to urinate on you whenever there's a disaster. I feel an tsunami coming on...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Leave me to my emo corner.


----------



## Coroxn

Red, my favorite color? OMG, how did you guess? LOLOL


----------



## Zero Moment

AGHGHHGHFLGZGFSFG I'M TRAPPED IN THIS SMALL BOX LKJHGFDSAZXCVBNMPOIUYTREWQ


----------



## Ever

I bet you'd never guess that Legendaryseeker is hiding behind that thing.


----------



## Starship Trooper

It apparently causes disasters, but...but it's so CUTE! Wait, I'm pretty sure there's at least one horror movie that starts that way.


----------



## Ever

It _predicts_ disasters.

It's a bird, it's a fish, it's....A Hawkfish!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

That's right, I get satellite TV on this thing. What did you think it was for?


----------



## Zero Moment

And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Ever

You'd never guess, but my friend uses that thing as his avatar.


----------



## Zero Moment

You'd never guess (ever), but my friend uses that incredibly cute thing as her Avatar


----------



## Ever

You'd never guess, but that thing is magical.


----------



## Zero Moment

You'd never guess, but that isn't a baby


----------



## Ever

You'd never guess, but that avvie's by The World Ends With You.


----------



## Zero Moment

You'd never guess, but it's indicating that you are correct


----------



## Ever

You sooooo didn't know that that thing has swirls.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The reason I'm sitting is because my front paws are far too thin to support me.


----------



## Zero Moment

AUGHGGHGDGEGFDXBTDMKBJ}FV I'M ON FIREBYTMJB^URUsbmbnbxzBJCGMTCGBOVKT8^yHFBICZHLB


----------



## Ever

*screams* It...it..it's ROUND!


----------



## Wobbles

Don't look in it's eyes, or it will stea-
ZOMG SOOOOOO ADORABLE~~~!!


----------



## SquishierCobra

Elementary my dear boy...


----------



## Ever

I am a robo trashdog!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Forget Zekrom and Reshiram, _I_ was the first yin-yang pokemon.


----------



## Ever

???

Yes, I have red eyes. Gotta problem?


----------



## DarkAura

Look into the blue stone ontop my head!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Sonic Rainboom!


----------



## DarkAura

I'm a radical Pony, on the mission to wear a helmet!


----------



## Zero Moment

She's a space bitch from the future and the past


----------



## Ever

He's a coin/shield/plate/thing that is my friend!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I can tell when the s*** is about to hit the fan


----------



## Starship Trooper

How do I build turrets without thumbs, you ask? It's a secret.


----------



## Ever

What is that aminal on the flag, you ask? I can't tell you, it's a military secret.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

This is my attempt to seem cute.


----------



## DarkAura

Humans have human hair and human clothes. Dogs have dog fur and no clothes But! Have you ever seen a dog thing with human hair, human clothes, and ram horns? No cause This dog thing just made it up.


----------



## Mai

I'm reaching out to touch the fourth wall-

In the future! :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

These are the 3D glasses... of the futcha!

(They are not horns. They are antennae.)


----------



## DarkAura

(Oh, sorry then)

_CRACK!_ Damn, twisted my head to much.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

In the future, I already poked you in the past. Right now. It's fun to screw with time.


----------



## DarkAura

What the fuck do you want?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Time travel side-effects may include engorged limbs, overly shiny backgrounds, and flying. Please consult your Nurse Joy to see if time travel is right for you.


----------



## Starship Trooper

What am I? I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## DarkAura

P1: It's a Bird!

P2: It's a Plane!

Me: No, it's just a symbol.


----------



## Tails

"I'm not evil... but I am badass."


----------



## Ever

Sonic: Let's go that way!
Tails: No, that way!


----------



## Tails

"You *wish* your shiny was as pretty as me!"


----------



## Ever

Sonic: It's okay.
Tails: It's great!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I hope my head doesn't fall off from how disproportionate it is to my body.


----------



## Tails

"Oh! That looks interesting..."


----------



## Zero Moment

Sonic Sez that liqueur is no good


----------



## Wobbles

"Although almost never found, this new kind of grenade in Mass Effect 3 can instantly spawn amazingly amazing Wobbuffet with the ability "Monocle". Look! There's one now!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Is more British than you.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Oh look! A Penny!


----------



## Ever

> Originally Posted By *Arlett Dawnsborough*
> _I hope my head doesn't fall off from how disproportionate it is to my body._


Gee, thanks Lett

Staying on topic:

This mask...I feel so...dragon-y...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(I was only kidding about!)

Take /that/, Garchomp! The ultimate combination of two forgotten dragons!


----------



## Zero Moment

I HAVE BEEN TURNED INTO A PONY
FEAR ME


----------



## Ever

(I was kidding too...sorta)

This coin is worth approximately $0.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dragon Grope: The Grope Quest for Tiny Arms.


----------



## Ever

Yeah, my cousin down there, she's pretty cool. But /I'm/ the best, obviously.


----------



## AbsentNumeral

"Look! Up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's... Flygonite!"


----------



## Ever

Ooh! I am teh glitch that haunts your Red/Blue/Yellow/Green version!


----------



## DarkAura

Missingno:Boo. I scares you by corru-RYBETHBETGV^HTGBV

Game has been deleted

Missingno:FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Edit:DAMN! You took mine everglider!

a mixed pokemon that will never be real


----------



## Ever

(Well, sorry. Your comment about my avvie make Flygonite sad.)

WTF are you talking about?! Bananas are the best!


----------



## bulbasaur

See how awesome I am at splicing?


----------



## Ever

(Dragonfree/Butterfree made it!)

Look! Tis a heroic banner!


----------



## Anomaly 54

When in doubt: grow stupidly small legs and arms and fly away!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Vaguely JPEGy energy/wind/something flying through space~


----------



## Ever

Ah yes these are Lafont glasses. Style, you say? I believe they are called "Librarian".


----------



## Hyozanryu

Did you say ice pokemon?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Did you say Ice Dragon?


----------



## Ever

Did you say you saw the $20 I dropped?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I may be disproportionate, but at least I can fly.


----------



## Ever

I is wearing goggles. Awesome ones, mind you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Even my arms are disproportionate!


----------



## Ever

I feel the need to change my avvie now...thanks, guys :(

Oooh, look at me! I'm soooo pretty!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

EVERYTHING! EVERYTHING MUST HAVE BEAUTIFUL WINGS!

But sir-

EVERYTHING! BWAHAHAHA! ;;Glues wings onto a cat;;


----------



## Ever

EVERYTHING! EVERYTHING MUST HAVE A FLOWER IN IT'S HAIR!

But I-*shot*

MWAHAHA! MWAHAHA! MWAHAHA! *shoves flower into Messenger and Fire lily's hair*

(I actually do wear a flower in my hair. Every day. It looks nice with my braid.)


----------



## Anomaly 54

Soft kitty, warm kitty, little wings on fur~


----------



## Comatoad

Let's light up the darkness... (in a cool and wispy way =D )


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm... we've checked your file and it seems... as though you have a criminal streak... how unusual...


----------



## PokeGirl

Shhhhh!I'm looking for my bird.


----------



## Ever

I...I seem to be...detached...


----------



## hyphen

WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Get this fucking Litwick of my head.


----------



## Ever

What? You mean your Squirtle doesn't wear sunglasses or hold a baseball bat?


----------



## Skyman

Oh dear, it appears the good Doctor is trying his hand in manipulating DNA. Let's just hope that he doesn't get a hold of the DNA for a shark and an eagle, or who knows what will happen.


----------



## Ever

(Dammit why does no one seem to like any of the avvies I've had?!)

Yeah, look at me, all sexy and Gardevoir. (spelling?)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Pretty kitty with wings. I'm so glamorous. ~


----------



## Wobbles

GIVE ME BACK MY NOSE.


----------



## Ever

Tis my tail.


----------



## Skyman

(I like it! I was just making a rather obvious comment)

With these wings I have grown, I will fly higher than the clouds!


----------



## Ever

(Oh okay then)

Does this dress make me look fat?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Do these wings make me look fat?


----------



## Ever

*sniffle*

To these glasses make me look old?


----------



## Mad MOAI

See, physically, I wouldn't be able to fly with such small wings, but this amazing fluffy tail is so magical that it acts like a kite and gives me lift. It's amazing, really. ~


----------



## Automata heart

see, this is a handful of how much you suck.
hehe~ this is fun~


----------



## Ever

Charge!


----------



## RK-9

RAWR IMA CATERFREE


----------



## Mai

_... I didn't want to be in the talent show..._


----------



## The Omskivar

_Muhahahahahaha night vision ftw_


----------



## RK-9

I wonder what's happening over there?

Probably a bananafest.


.....wait what


----------



## Skyman

...um, what was my line again?


----------



## Mai

_<Don't ever make that joke again.>_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...What? I just think your cake is delicious.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

HI THERE!!!


----------



## RK-9

Squeak.


----------



## Ever

I am teh ebil puppet that haunts your dreams~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm... how can I be the Everglider... but have an avatar of a cat?

...I KNOW! ;;WINGS GLUE;;

I AM NOW THE EVERINGEST GLIDER EVER TO GRACE CATLAND!


----------



## RK-9

I'mma beachoo up in the most adorable and fluffy swordkind EVER.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Insert something philosophical about dolls and chess and manipulation.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Can't tell if running or just tripped...


----------



## hyphen

It's a seahorse....dinosaur...doll-puppet thing. I DON'T KNOW, OK?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

There's... wax... dripping on my... my... face...


----------



## Zero Moment

Mouriett, apprentice Battle Mage, at your service!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

"..."

"..."

"..."

"I'm not even a living thing, what did you expect?"


----------



## Zero Moment

*shiver*
It's cold...


----------



## Wobbles

Pawn Broker, how much is this heavy shield worth?


----------



## Ever

Tis a rather fine morning, would you say, tail?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Watch me fly away to a gray JPEG future!


----------



## Ever

It smells...so good...WAFFLES!


----------



## Zero Moment

meow

*flutter*


----------



## Bombsii

hello i am a circle.
okay amazing, next one.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

-Poker Face-


----------



## Spatz

Spurf, I am a yellow dragon plush, fear me!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Tweet Tweet*

wait oh crap


----------



## bulbasaur

I am not amused.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

We went in bagons and came out salamences...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Arms are for wimps and weaklings.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I will stare into your soul.


----------



## Ever

Can't see... Gotta face into the wind so my hair blows outta my face...


----------



## Luxcario

Go on - how good do I look?


----------



## hyphen

I can't smile,but I can try!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I can feel the wax melting my BRAIN.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Do ponies even _need_ leg warmers?


----------



## Wobbles

OH GOD HELP MY EYES ARE MELTING


----------



## Chief Zackrai

_Like a sir._


----------



## Skyman

_I'm melting! D:_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dat ass.


----------



## hyphen

*battle stance*


----------



## Byrus

I'm going to drip burning hot wax into your eyes and you're not even going to be able to get mad at me because I'm too damn adorable.


----------



## Ever

*creepy stare* muahahahaha!


----------



## Wobbles

"What? BUTTERFREE is evolving!"


----------



## Starship Trooper

"I may not look like much, good sir, but I assure you, you do not want to force me to use Counter."


----------



## Ever

Beware.


----------



## DarkAura

Congradulations, you evolved into- oh my god. You pressed B, didn't you? Oh god! You...you turned into a cat butterfly thing! It's unnatural! It's inhuman!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Friendship is Magic.


----------



## Starship Trooper

You'd think the head of state, who happens to be a millenia old demigod, would at least have the luxury of a ballpoint pen.


----------



## DarkAura

I am random shadow guy.

FEAR ME


----------



## Zero Moment

Twilight Sparkle: Behold glory of Zillyhoo


----------



## DarkAura

This is the stone that represents PONYVILLE!!!

Random guy: No, it's just a rock.

Oh....then i shall MAKE IT THE STONE THAT REPRESENTS PONYVILLE!!!


----------



## Zero Moment

0_0


(PSST... Anyone who bothers looking at my Avatar Credit would know that my Avatar is not a rock)


----------



## DarkAura

(i never look at the avatar credits. And i said it was a stone, not a rock, =D)

Wold shall end with you......like a boss.


----------



## Starship Trooper

Yeah, I had a near-death experience, and yeah, I saw that light. It's what was _in_ the light that was weird.


----------



## Zero Moment

Who am I?


----------



## Ever

BEHOLD, THE ANCIENT SYMBOL OF ULTIMATE POWER.


----------



## Starship Trooper

Our first chimerization experiment was successful!

Next step, flying sharks.


----------



## DarkAura

hehehe, guess who i am?


----------



## Ever

Behold the dark aura of Twilight Sparkle (hey, that works, PLUS I used you name and avvie!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Behold the science experiment of cat and butterfly.


----------



## Starship Trooper

"Dear diary: I've closed all the doors and windows, caulked shut all the cracks, and put in new insulation, and my hair is _still_ somehow blowing in the wind."


----------



## DarkAura

The killer is someone in this room that looks sinister...and shadowy....(Looks at avvi)


(Everglider, yeah, it does work. =P)


----------



## hyphen

So godly that you can't see her eyes without getting blasted by a rainbow.


----------



## Ever

It's so friggin hard to read fanfic with a gorram Litwick in your face!


----------



## Mai

Now, puny earth human. Have you learned to put out my milkweed mice every morning?


----------



## DarkAura

Hehehe! Soon, everyone will know my signature face! =P


----------



## hyphen

you have just been condemned.
Twilight does not approve of you.


----------



## Ever

*sigh* *flapflap*


----------



## DarkAura

What the f*** are you looking at? Havent you seen a _manly_ buttercat before?


You havent? Well, you have about two seconds before i claw on you.


----------



## Ever

(But that's the thing- I'm not manly!)

*hairflip*


----------



## hyphen

You've never seen a cat with wings? Which rock have you been living under?


----------



## DarkAura

*sigh* i have much more important things to do, like fly to cloudsdale.

But i suppose flapping my wings for eternity will have to do.


----------



## Ever

Dudes, Stop flying around my head. Your making me dizzy.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

I am too cool for you.


----------



## Ever

Fwee! Crosseyedness!


----------



## Starship Trooper

(It's a bit late for this, but I still feel it needs to be said:



> I am random shadow guy.
> 
> FEAR ME


DarkAura, this probably wasn't your intention but I imagined the guy saying "fear me" sounding like this.)

Look in the sky! It's a butterfly!

No, it's a cat!

No, it's BUTTERCAT!


----------



## Shimmer Mint

I am coming for you.


----------



## Cloudsong

HUGGGG <3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The birds are singing, isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

This is what trees in hell look like.


----------



## Wobbles

ZOMG SAMUS IS A UNICORN NAO


----------



## DarkAura

Well, I do say good sir, that my tail has a mind of its own.


----------



## Starship Trooper

...and that was the last thing I saw before I died.


----------



## Mai

My... my game froze...


----------



## DarkAura

I say, do i have....horns?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Magic *snort snort*


----------



## Wobbles

Alright, who let fluffy dig under the tree?


----------



## Ever

Good _day_ sir!


----------



## DarkAura

HOLY FUCKING GOD! A TABBY CAT! I ALWAYS WANTED ONE! ..wait..._butterfly wings?_


I SERIOUSLY WANT THIS CAT!


----------



## hyphen

Better than Celestia.


----------



## DarkAura

Your unsuperior comments mean nothing to me. Now, i shall ask you to leave me alone so i can flap my wings in peace.

Thank you.


----------



## Ever

EQUESTIRA, HERE I COME!


----------



## Starship Trooper

I present to you: What Wuzzles would look like, if they were real.


----------



## Ever

Hey look, it's grandp-*shot by mysterious guy*


----------



## hyphen

A cat gone God Tier.


----------



## Ever

This place is so boring ...


----------



## Mai

I AM LOLBUTTERFLYTIGERCAT


----------



## Ever

I will stalk you and eat your babies.


----------



## DarkAura

...._meow?_


----------



## Ever

OHMYGODPHMYGODGUESSWHAT?!?!?!?! hi.


----------



## DarkAura

OMYGAWDYOUHAVETHEFAKEMONBUTTERCAT!OMYGAWDOMYGAWDOMYGAWD!!!!


----------



## Ever

OSHITOSHITOSHIT! Mooooooooom, I think Ever's stalking me!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Catterfly at your service.


----------



## Ever

Meet the tree...OF DOOM!


----------



## hyphen

A new generation of cat.


----------



## Cloudsong

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Wobbles

POPCORN THE PLOT BUNNY used LICK!


----------



## DarkAura

WOBBLES used FANCY PERSON on BENDER

It's not very effective.


----------



## Ever

Watch out everybody! I'm going to sing "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star"- OPERA STYLE!


----------



## Dar

oh noez! the evil butterfly cat is gonna take over the world!


----------



## DarkAura

I'm so epic i make the daylight turn red.


----------



## Cloudsong

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH IT'S COMING


----------



## DarkAura

POPCORN used LICK on YOUR FACE

It's super effective.

YOUR FACE wipes face off


----------



## Wobbles

DARKAURA used UPROAR!

It doesn't affect the enemy POKEMON...


----------



## DarkAura

Hello, my name is Timothy. I live in the rich parts of town, living in a mansion that has 120 rooms full of quiet studies. I enjoy walking in the part with my Puli dog, and i am the Owner of the Poke Factory. I also- wai, what are you doing?

*Trainer uses pokeball on Wobbles*


----------



## Cloudsong

Dentist: Open wide and say 'aah'
DarkAura: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
Dentist: *explodes backwards from force of aah*


----------



## DarkAura

Random trainer: Oh look, a cute little quilava! (pets it)

Popcorn:*licks*

Trainer: Aww, how cute!

Popcorn:*lick, lick, lick, lick*

Trainer: OK, you can stop now.

Popcorn: *lick lick lick lick lick lick lick*

Trainer: STTOOOOPPP!!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

That unicorn must have "annoy" magic!


----------



## DarkAura

Wobbufet: I say.

Tail: I say.

Wobbufet: Yes, yes.

Tail: Yes, yes.

Wobbufet:.....I suck.....

Tail:.....I suck.....crap.


----------



## Luxcario

HELP! I'M BEING CHASED BY THE ANNOYING ORANGE!!


----------



## DarkAura

whoa...he exploded......(continues with life)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...

(I think you get the picture...)


----------



## hyphen

Ninja fire spirit.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I need a hug... *sob*


----------



## SquishierCobra

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

"I'madragon!"


----------



## Dar

a ninja who decides to set himself on fire


----------



## Wobbles

"And this, children, is why blackface has been deemed politically incorrect."


----------



## DarkAura

I do believe, good sir, that the price of this ansion is much more than you think!

Person: It's not $5?


----------



## Ever

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPLE PIE!


----------



## Tomboy

This is what you get when you breed a Butterfree and a Meowth


----------



## Luxcario

<Look cute! Look cute!> *tries best to look cute*


----------



## DarkAura

Scootaloo: Ow

Sweetie Belle: Ow

Cards:  DESTROY LITTLE PONIES!


----------



## Aletheia

Rarity: Sweetie Belle, what are you-?
SB: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Rarity: ...


----------



## Zero Moment

Trixie: Hatesnog
Twilight Sparkle: Tongue <3<


----------



## Tomboy

...and this was the magical pendant Zelda gave to Link after he saved her the 37th time...


----------



## Ever

Ohaiii~ :>


----------



## hyphen

this,my friend,is a new breed of cat.
It can fly!


----------



## Tomboy

hmph. FML.


----------



## Ever

Pweeeeze?
:3


----------



## DarkAura

We have engineered a new species.

It is smarter, faster, stronger, better!

She is the 6 billion dollar buttercat!


----------



## Spatz

Through time, LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Monoking

(It's me, doctor wobbufett coming all the way from tea in britain to help you!)


----------



## Spatz

Spunky the raichu said:


> (It's me, doctor wobbufett coming all the way from tea in britain to help you!)


^
How this apply to a Smeargle?


----------



## Monoking

Lirris said:


> ^
> How this apply to a Smeargle?


What?? That's... I'm confused now.


----------



## hyphen

ninja'd or on the wrong page. that's all.
*nothing*


----------



## DarkAura

Pinkie: Hey rainbow, wanna do something like eatting Sweetie Belle's cupcaakes

Rainbow: *sigh and flaps wings preparing to take off*


----------



## Monoking

^ (Wheee! Space celebi, floating through space!)


----------



## Aletheia

*silence*
A tumbleweed rolls along...


----------



## hyphen

MOST PEOPLE IMAGINE TWILIGHT AND TRIXIE LIKE THIS

I think


----------



## DarkAura

Magic person comes to take your soul

Meh....


----------



## hyphen

CELEBI BURST!
ok what


----------



## Ever

I am mysterious emo girl. Fear me.


----------



## DarkAura

Tigerlilly

Wat?

(Tiger and lilly wings! =D)


----------



## Ever

*skadoosh*


----------



## Luxcario

"I love you dog!"

"WOOF"


----------



## SquishierCobra

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Luxcario

I'm a splice! Yay!


----------



## hyphen

OMG WTF


----------



## Ever

*glows*


----------



## Monoking

*Laughs*
Good doggy!


----------



## Zero Moment

There is nothing here


----------



## Ever

*CLAAAANG!*


----------



## hyphen

Midna: Come here!
Wolf Link (thinking): aw no not this again


----------



## Lady Grimdour

My name is Magus Aurelius. You took my lunch. Prepare to die.


----------



## Spatz

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Your all dead, and now I"M THE GOD OF EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Some people use dance to express themselves! Me? I use dance TO KILL EVERY LAST *censored* *censored* ONE OF YOU!!!

(It's the quiet ones that are usually the worst...)


----------



## Luxcario

WAHAHA!! NINJA FIREBALL!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

WAHAHA! SHOCKING SPIRIT BALL!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Achievement Unlocked: AAAAAAGUAAGUAGUAGUAGUABLEEEEEEERRRRGHGHGHGHGH (Set fire to a ninja)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Isn't that right, Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta? Vegeta?

(This goes on for about another 4 years or so...)


----------



## Skyman

Damn fire arrows always light my head on fire, no matter where I put them!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me?


----------



## Daigonite

WHATCHA GONNA DO BOUT THAT


----------



## Ever

*glare*
Get. THE FUCK. OUTTA HERE.


----------



## Daigonite

WELL YOU LOOK LIKE ZOROARK SO I'LL NAME YOU ZORRO

WTF DO YOU MEAN YOU'RE NOT ZOROARK


----------



## hyphen

fuck the other team.
we are better.


----------



## Ever

Prepare...for MAGIC!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Who's gonna follow all of Mommy's demands in exchange for his body back? You are, yes you are you widdle cutie!


----------



## Luxcario

WAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## hyphen

...
in the land of geometry


----------



## Luxcario

"Come play, friend. Play with me. (I promise I won't kill you)"


----------



## Ever

RAWR.That is all.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I just LOOOOOOVE Spirit Wolves! You adorable little doggies go well with soup!


----------



## Ever

*manly laugh*


----------



## hyphen

OMFG
I WUV YOU
(wolf link:-.-)


----------



## Wobbles

I have a Bieber bowl.
And I know how to use it.


----------



## Ever

MY mustache is quite dashing, wouldn't you agree, tail?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Oh dear God GET ME AWAY FROM THIS WOMAN.


----------



## hyphen

YOU think that YOU can kill ME?
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Luxcario

*glows*


----------



## hyphen

must...fight...shapes


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Abrakadabra... You spin in circles!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Disembodied Flaming Ninja says: Reply hazy, try again.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And now I am a ghost! Mwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Ever

*THE NINJA GLARE!*


----------



## Zero Moment

SLOPPY MAKEOUTS


----------



## hyphen

It's...so...shiny


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I see dead people. Oh wait, that's me.


----------



## hyphen

dammit these ramen noodles are good
and so is this movie


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Now, who shall I cast funny little spells on now, hmm?


----------



## DarkAura

^This is what happens to your head when you hatch an egg that has a Kangaskhan in it. *looks at a baby inside the egg Pokemon's pouch.* Yep, MINDBLOW! Oh, did i mention you were wearing a ninja outfit? Yeah, that's important.......


----------



## mewtini

I AM ADORABLE CELEBI

READY TO KILL YOOOOUUUU


----------



## Ever

WHAT?! MY WINGS AREN'T DISPROPORTIONAL! OF COURSE I CAN FLY! *bumps into a brick wall* YOU SAW NOTHING!


----------



## hyphen

My Little Wolf Link! :D


----------



## Lady Grimdour

THIS ISN'T GLOWING ENERGY I ATE A PURPLE GLOWY ROD AND NOW MY EYES HAVE VANISHED OH GOD THE PAIN.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

OH MAH GAWD THESE NOODLES ARE COLD


----------



## Mai

This is a shocking development!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I have absolutely no idea what I am...and I like it.


----------



## Zero Moment

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mai

This is actually the top of a robot's umbrella.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Shink*


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Hm, kinda bor-IWILLOBEYTHEGREATGREENSPINNYTRIOIWILLOBEYTHEGREATGREENSPINNYTRIO-ing. Huh, suddenly I have the urge to go do its laundry.


----------



## hyphen

*nomnomnom*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I have no eyes...officially awesome


----------



## Ever

NYUU! NOT THE DOUBLE-CHOCOLATE CREAM CAKE! IT HAD MARSHMALLOWS IN IT!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

All your base belong to us 0.0


----------



## Luxcario

OMG! WHAT HAPPENED!?


----------



## Ever

DIE BLOCKS! DIE I SAY!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Baa. I mean moo. Yeah, that. Moooooooo.


----------



## Dar

The ramen noodles make the muscle man confused.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

LOLZ MY SMILE CAN KILL YOU LOLZ


----------



## Frostagin

OMG THE BUTLER DID IT

Edit; my avvy changed. It was a Dialga.


----------



## hyphen

eff you.
I'm Dialga.


----------



## Zero Moment

*mumbles*
Aunt Carol...
*snore*


----------



## Frostagin

I am the seal of some famous Roman.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

deet deedeet deedee i have a blankie deet deedeet deedee i have a blankie sleeping sleeping i have a blankie

do you want a blankie?


----------



## Luxcario

...*dead*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

No! That last twinkie is miiiiiiiine!!!


----------



## Luxcario

WHoa...  what the heck?


----------



## Ever

rAwR 6_9


----------



## Mai

If you're thinking about milking me, _don't even try._


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Lol. I can claw yo brains out. FEAR ME!


----------



## Ever

Kishan! Did you eat _all _of my chocolate chip peaunt butter cookies?!


----------



## Wobbles

And now, I mesmerize you before I eat your soul.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Wobba wobba, yes. Quite.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...I just realized I forgot to put salt on these...


----------



## Luxcario

AHH


----------



## Ever

WOAH! I have spikes on my hands?!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...Oh no. Mah blankie's wet. 
D:


----------



## DarkAura

*THIS

IS

SPARTAAAAAAAA!!!!!!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

(...Oh. That was smart. O.o)

Derp...I can fly and YOU CAN'T


----------



## hyphen

D:
WAT U DO TO HIMMMMMMM


----------



## Ulqi-chan

...No. I was born with eyes. I just chose not to keep them. Now, move along.


----------



## hyphen

(...her hair covers her eyes.)
Y
Y U TAKE MY TEDDY


----------



## Mai

I am powered... by pure dark energy.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

My eyes can eat away at your soooooooul~


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Son of a bitch, that must've hurt.


----------



## Luxcario

AUGHHHH.....


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Don't blink. Not one second. Wait, it's fine, you're fine, it's a dog.


----------



## hyphen

GAAAAHHH WHAT HAPPENS NEXT
*chews*


----------



## Luxcario

*glows with weird aura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

DERP. Lightning's behind me. Pwned.


----------



## Frostagin

WHY DID YOU KILL HIM?(Who 'him' is, exactly, is left to your imagination.)


----------



## Wobbles

I would start running before he's fully awake.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

DERP DERP DERP. Yah, got a new word. DERP. DERPITY DERP DERP. No more Wobba crap here.


----------



## Ever

RUN ELLA! RUN I SAY!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

YEW NO TAKE MAH BLANKEH! MINNNNNNNE!!!


----------



## Luxcario

AHH!!! HELP!!!


----------



## DarkAura

Stuck as three continous pictures.

Oh wait, your a dog, nevermind.


----------



## Luxcario

"Cele...BIIII!!!!" *psychic*


----------



## DarkAura

At first glance, i am a huge monster ball with a blue beam of light in my mouth with a glowing green eye in the middle of my two normal eyes.

But looking closer, oh wait. No, I'm exactly that.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Look into my eyes. Yes, that's right. The eyeeeeeesssssss.


----------



## DarkAura

Damn, that's good pasta!


----------



## Luxcario

Whee! Celebi!


----------



## DarkAura

[BLANK]


----------



## Ulqi-chan

LOL I CAN USE PSYCHIC ON YOU


----------



## Luxcario

WHOA! WHY DID YOU...WHY...


----------



## Wobbles

It's an invisible man, in an invisible house, eating invisible cheese with an invisible mouse.


----------



## hyphen

It is _Sir_ Wobbles, good sir.


----------



## DarkAura

Oh god, i lost em! I lost my eyes!

Wait, they're hidden in my hair! Derp me! X3


----------



## Ever

TAG! You're it!


----------



## Luxcario

Blankeh? Mi - mine?


----------



## DarkAura

Meow?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Derp, you're it!  Teehee! You can't catch me anyway. I'm going back in time, so SNAP CRACKLE POP!!


----------



## MentheLapin

"Th-they cancelled Scrubs!? No! This cannot be!"


----------



## Luxcario

... 
dead


----------



## DarkAura

You cannot resist this face, can you?


----------



## Luxcario

Tag <celebi> You're it! <celebi>


----------



## Ulqi-chan

DERP. I'm slowing eating your soul. You don't even realize it.


----------



## Luxcario

YOW! WHAT'S THIS...


----------



## DarkAura

(ok, stop with the tag thing)

*looks at it's tail*

Mother of God......it's a cat


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I wondered if anyone noticed I'm about to grab them...


----------



## Ever

I SAID, HOW DO I LOOK?!


----------



## DarkAura

Ar-are you..._Spike's cousin_?


----------



## Luxcario

Whee! *psychic*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

You cannot withstand my stare of Awesome Cuteness. 

So you might as well let me eat your feet already.


----------



## DarkAura

No...it's not possible! NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Grimdour

And here we are folks! Celebi with its patented Fingerpoke of Doom! And its opponent FLIES out of the ring! Celebi wins! CELEBI IS THE WORLD BAG-OF-SUGARWEIGHT CHAMPION! BAH GAWD WHAT AN UPSET!


----------



## DarkAura

*watches toy story three in theaters while eatting pasta. Watches the part where they are about to fall in the fire*

Whoa. *mouthful of pasta still in mouth*


----------



## Luxcario

Whee! CELE.....*psychic explosion*...BIIIIIII!!


----------



## Ever

I...am..teh...cutest...thing...EVAR! Now obey me!


----------



## DarkAura

I made you a blankie out of love......and nuclear powered isotopes.


----------



## Zero Moment

HNRGGGGG


----------



## Mai

My shoes! They _aren't_ red?!


----------



## Zero Moment

GG: how do i look? :D


----------



## Skyman

Hmm, maybe God Tiers aren't what they were cracked up to be...


----------



## Zero Moment

DAT ASS


----------



## Ever

I know I dropped it here somewhere...


----------



## Zero Moment

:3


----------



## Ever

What happened to my other glove?!


----------



## Luxcario

83


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Don't fucking patronize me. I will burn your ass, I swear to you.


----------



## DarkAura

Wait.....this isn't the ramen I requested.


----------



## Wobbles

U MAD, BRO(NY)?!


----------



## Zero Moment

I SAY


----------



## Luxcario

I swear it was around here somewhere...


----------



## Ever

REally? I can _fly_?!


----------



## Luxcario

:3 Blankeh!


----------



## Wobbles

KAAAAAMEEEEEEEEE-
HAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-


----------



## Luxcario

This one is dead. Go check out the DarkAura remake.


----------

